# Anxiety, fear, stress? help!



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

What are signs of a hedgie being stressed or anxious? My little one has been acting SO weird recently.
She fidgets like crazy and bites absolutely everything and anything around her (including me... all the time). She never sits still anymore when I hold her in my bare hands, in her sleeping bag, or in her blanket. 
She has been huffing at me more then normal.
Are these signs of anxiety? Or her not trusting me anymore?
I recently had to move her down to campus with me since I was living at my parents house in the summer. Is it just the change in smells and her environment?
Any insight would be helpful! I am so so sad that my little girl isn't loving me anymore!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm assuming the move was recently since my school just started too. Honestly she is probably just stressed with the move. It'll sort of be like socializing all over again. She will have to get used to new noises and smells. 

How is her daylight schedule? What is the temp in the cage? How old is she? Could she be quilling?


----------

